# Bassumleitung?



## P-A-H (30. November 2005)

hallo.
ich weiß, dass wenn man einen subwoofer hat, bei den soundeinstellungen im allgemeinem bassumleitung aktivieren soll.
ich kann jetzt auch noch einstellen, in welchem frequenzbereich der subwoofer "aktiviert" werden soll.  kann mir da jemand sagen auf was ich da einstellen muss? falls es wichtig ist: ich hab ein logitech z-5500 (GEIL!)


----------



## HanFred (30. November 2005)

P-A-H am 30.11.2005 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo.
> ich weiß, dass wenn man einen subwoofer hat, bei den soundeinstellungen im allgemeinem bassumleitung aktivieren soll.
> ich kann jetzt auch noch einstellen, in welchem frequenzbereich der subwoofer "aktiviert" werden soll.  kann mir da jemand sagen auf was ich da einstellen muss? falls es wichtig ist: ich hab ein logitech z-5500 (GEIL!)


hab dasselbe boxensystem, der subwoofer ist schon ein riesenteil. *g*
de umleitung hab ich noch nie aktiviert, bringt das was? ohne verstärkung habe ich dann eindeutig weniger bass.

edit: aha, der "verteilt" den bass und die anderen tiefen frequenzen besser.
aber nötig ist das auf keinen fall, auch nicht wenn man das ganze analog angeschlossen hat (hab ich).


----------



## INU-ID (30. November 2005)

P-A-H am 30.11.2005 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo.
> ich weiß, dass wenn man einen subwoofer hat, bei den soundeinstellungen im allgemeinem bassumleitung aktivieren soll.


Ist die nicht dazu da um den Bass zu den Boxen umzuleiten wenn man KEINEN Sub hat?  :-o 


> ich kann jetzt auch noch einstellen, in welchem frequenzbereich der subwoofer "aktiviert" werden soll.  kann mir da jemand sagen auf was ich da einstellen muss? falls es wichtig ist: ich hab ein logitech z-5500 (GEIL!)


Solltest du nach Gehör machen. Ansonsten schauen welche Trennfrequenz/Übergangsfrequenz dein Sub hat.


----------



## HanFred (30. November 2005)

nein, aber hier gibt's genug infos dazu. inklusive forumstroll. *g*
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?p=691475


----------



## P-A-H (30. November 2005)

vielen dank erstmal.
hab jetzt mal bassumlietung bei 110 mhz.  und finde den klang irgendwie angenehmer.
das der bass ein bisschen schwächer wird, stört mich kein stück, das ding hat so verflucht viel power. (letztens ist mir bei normalen einstellungen, ne leere glasflasche die auf dem tisch stand auf den fuss gefallen, weil der tisch wegen dem bass so vibriert hat. der bass steht ca. 20 cm. links sowie hinten von wänden entfernt und über dem bass ist der tisch    )

vielleicht könnt ihr mir noch bei diesem problem helfen:
ich habe einen creative zen touch, so weit so gut.
hatte mit dem auch  noch nie probleme, bloß als ich letztens songs draufkopiert habe, kam nach dem 6 o. 7 album die fehlermeldung, dass es zu einem fehler bei der übertragung kam, bzw. die dateien nicht übertragen werden können.hab dann befürchtet, dass die festplatte im player kaputt ist und hab den player von meinem bruder genommen (der hat genau den gleichen), dort hatte ich allerdings genau das gleiche problem.(allerdings nicht erst nach 6 alben, sondern sofort.)
dann dachte ich mir, gut, gehe ich halt an den anderen pc, der nomad-explorer spinnt wohl gerade mal wieder.
am anderen pc, hatte ich mit beiden playern auch wieder genau das problem.
(--> alles mögliche außer dem kabel ausgetauscht, nie funktionierts)

ich hab dann gestern, die neue firmware auf den player gespielt, wodurch alles gelöscht wurde.
ich hab dann versucht, wieder songs auf den player zu kopieren, was auch problemlos funktionierte, bis zu einem punkt, wo dann wieder die fehlermeldung kam.

könnt ihr mir da auch helfen?.
dafür gibt es doch eigentlich gar keine logische erklärung mehr...


----------

